# Questions about surrogacy eligibility



## Aerith07

I've always wanted to be a surrogate for a family and finally decided to do some serious research on it today and have a few questions. Can you ladies help me out?

One requirement is to have no history of mental illness, however, I did have PPD after my second child for a short time. I got better quickly and it was almost two years ago. Will that disqualify me as a surrogate? Would I be eligible as a surrogate after more time passes?

Also, is there a certain financial bracket I have to be in to be a surrogate? I noticed one of the requirements was financial stability, but could that amount be different for each state? And do they mean my personal finances or my family's? I'm a SAHM, so I obviously make nothing. Haha.

Thanks in advance, ladies.


----------

